# I am a great wife or a gold digger?



## moonprincess (Feb 17, 2013)

My husband and I have been married for 5 years. Hes extremely wealthy and well known. We have a 4 year old. Before we got married, my husband had told me that he wanted a baby as quickly as possible. He had even chosen a name for a girl. Well before marriage he did drugs and pot and openly slept around. But he got my name tattooed on his arm.
While he was engaged to me he even said he was single and slept around. many photos cropped up after marriage ,of him sitting with ****ty dressed woman or getting kissed by them on cheeks.
Just 3 months after our wedding and while I was pregnant he was cheating on me with a colleague. He didn't leave her, just took a break when our child was born because he had to return home for full 2 months.

He got our child's name tattooed on his arm. Then resumed his affair. He cheated on her too by having a short fling with another colleague in 08 but she didn't know about it. He dated his colleague till 09 and after she left the company.
Last year he dated his younger colleague (same one with whom he had a short fling in 08) which was serious. But she cheated on him and he trashed her on radio. But eventually they became friends again. Before that he kissed a female friend of mine in front of me and my friends but I didn't care much about it.

He has a roving eye too. He has slept with hot fan girls too.
But ever since we got married, his company pressurized him to show the image of a changed man so he actively sports the i-am-a-changed-family-m an image. He will always talk about me and daughter on twitter and other public networks.

He even has his instagram account name, the same as mine along with our wedding date (he told me that we need to do this to portray perfect family picture, mine has daughter's birthday)

He also has a 22 year old mistress who gave birth to his baby boy. Some hater of his got this news and she spread it all over the net so to protect his image he took a month off, talked to all those fans who were asking him dozen questions and even took us to Bahamas and I posted pictures of us on twitter to show that we are a happy family.

When he was with us at Halloween last year, he was quite and was sitting alone and occasionally had his daughter with him.
I had invited my 10 female friends and we partied and took pictures all night long. Even at my daughter's birthday, he was sitting along with kids and was only making my daughter happy. Our friends took our family picture together, he had his hands on my daughter's arms but I didn't touch either of them.

I on the other hand have lot of female friends. They love me and give me a lot of attention. We frequently party, hang out together leaving our kids with baby sitters or husband when hes home, to party in bars and restaurants. We have photographers hired who take lots and lots of pictures of us at every event or our friends take lots of pictures.

Even at streets, our pictures are always being snapped. My friends and I are stay at homes but they all leave their kids to party with me.
We also love doing makeup, dressing up and drinking and clubbing. Even in airplanes we take lots of pictures.

I started a makeup artistry business this year with my close friend and used all my friends as models. In between my hubby got suspended for drugs yet I attended makeup shows, partied and took pictures. I take lot of pictures of my daughter.
I started some makeup business with my friend but that only gathered attention but failed. Now I made a company with handade jewellery venture but it is also not doing great so I joined hands with real estate property company, gave exams and are now going on segway tours to dallas etc.

Meanwhile since 3 months, my husband has stopped wearing his wedding ring since 4 months, he does that sometimes and has lovebites on neck, just above his butt etc.

He has completely stopped talking about me on twitter as well. I leave my daughter at home with a baby sitter while I go on segway tours, fashion tours, makeup shows or planking in different states. All my friends and I have hired stylists and photographers.

I am the admin of my own fanpage on facebook and my moderators keep calling me beautiful and I have that fanpage as my favourite. When a couple of girls posted that on the fanpge timeline saying I am self centered to like my own fan page and what a gold digger I am, I quickly changed the name of my FB account, my address and filled my likes and favorites with 10 useless property rental communities to conceal the fanpage and show that those girls were lying and the account was fake and I am not self centered.

my husband's professional career is at a standstill though he still makes a lot of money, hes sleping around and doing drugs.

Opion on me???


----------



## Tigger (Dec 5, 2007)

My opinion? Bored teenager with nothing to do on the weekend?


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Too many spelling and grammar mistakes so I lost interest.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

You again? Why do you even bother posting this stuff? 

Troll that has been continuously banned and reappears a few weeks later.

Whacko


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

:scratchhead:

How can you guys identify the trolls?


----------



## SaltInWound (Jan 2, 2013)

Lots of pictures.


----------



## BjornFree (Aug 16, 2012)

What happened to the jewelry you designed that your husband refused to wear while bonking his mistress and tweeting about the weather?


----------



## All of a sudden (Jan 24, 2013)

Ummm i think you might be crazy and i feel bad for your kids! You only have marriage on paper.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> :scratchhead:
> 
> How can you guys identify the trolls?


This same person posts some varient of this same story every few weeks. she's been doing it for the entire time I've been on this forum.


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

I'd say your husband is not that into you.
You don't care for your child.
You couldn't give two craps asses if your hubby cheated/ cheats on you or not.. you are only interested in "how you look" to others.

I think you need to sit with a counselor & discuss what your priorities are.. and to make sure that your daughter has a stable, loving & supporting nanny. That nanny is the most important person in your daughters life. Please give your daughter a shot at a decent loving childhood & give her the best loving nanny she can have.


----------

